# Brotherhood



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We found this place in our quest for cigar knowledge. Pretty cool. Information and knowledge we could never hope to gain by ourselves. This sharing creates the bonds of brotherhood. (Sisterhood as well) Cigars are our common bond but much more than cigars take place here.. We are all very different people with very different lives. Respecting each others uniqueness while sharing ourselves beyond cigars here is the true test of Brotherhood.

Brotherhood means feeling bad occasionally when we “go to far”. Those with the right spirit make amen’s in their own way and we move on. Brotherhood means not always saying what you would like to say due to a concern for others. Brotherhood is giving of ourselves without expectation of gain but because it benefits others or the community.

Club Stogie is one of, if not, the most active cigar board on the internet. Amazing amounts of interaction take place here in a relatively friction free environment. Speaking as one of the zookeepers, it’s a pleasure being amongst such a civil group of gorillas (adults). When things come up they get dealt with mostly by the community. When a Mod has to do something it’s normally associated with a new person not understanding our lil pleasant place or a commercial troller. 

However, conflict is inevitable. People have strong views on many things. The pot boils and we all say things we wish we hadn’t. When it happens, step back take a deep breath and maybe smoke a good one. Things pass. Change is inevitable. This forum has changed much in the short time since I joined. Some may long for the past. Some have left, many have joined. It is what it is. Which in my opinion is…..

A special place, thanks to everyone who makes it so.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Dave, as always..well said!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well said, as usual.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> It is what it is.


that is exactly what it is.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Agreed, Well said Dave.


Shawn


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Well said..... Well said


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well said Dave.

My :2 

Sean, stop acting like Aaron.

Greg, please come back as a mod.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

im with everyone else...well put


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Great post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Amen!!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Excellent summary of CS and the members.

For the number of people here we have relatively few "occurances".


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you Dave, your words of wisdom always hit spot on.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Greg, please come back as a mod.


:tpd:

yup

Great post Dave!!!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Posting in a Da Klugs Legendary Thread.

Well said brother.

Edit: I have a suggestion, maybe should put in the forum for suggestions, but to squash the over abuse by trolls and overall a$$hat$, why not have a period (such as a week or two) where they are required to lurk after signing up, this would include no use of thread privelages or replies but allows them to learn the ropes...many come on here and see it doesn't take time to sign up and your automatically admitted...it would also stop the spammers.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I completely agree, this place is wonderful. It really is amazing to me how well everyone here gets along, unlike so many other forums that I frequent.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you dave,

I dont care what has happened in the past around here, but to lose two guys like IHT and sean to a thing like this would be disheartining to say the least. 

This is a brotherhood, lets all take daves advice and live that way while we converse with others here on CS. Nothing that happens here is worth losing friends over. I hope all will take this to heart


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Excellent post, Dave. Very well said.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Here here............ or is that hear, hear. Good post Dave.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice thread Klugs!
It must be something in the air. At my firehouse the last couple weeks it seems we are all at each others throats. 
Summing this place up as a brotherhood is a good description. A few seem to be on edge but I'm sure in the next couple weeks all will be fine as if nothing ever occured which makes that description fit even more so. It's inevitable when you have so many different personalities in one space that you have clashes. I'm sure it will just be a matter of time until everyones back to being a bunch of happy gorillas swinging from tree to tree in harmony.:w


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Great post Dave. Now if you could just learn how to drive a golf cart.......


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Well said indeed Dave. Remembering the real meaning for terms BOTL and SOTL I think is key. In the short time I have been here, I have found the brotherhood and openness to be truly unique. There are so many people with different perspectives and experiences to offer. It's what makes this community as special as it is. Though all of us come from different areas of the country and world, have different upbringings, different religious and political affiliations and have different tastes we come together here to share our views and opinions. The binding factor is a love of cigars - something we all agree on. I think if we just treat each other with respect, we can't go wrong. My :2.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Great post, thank you.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting Dave. Well said and very true. CS is a very special place.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

well put Dave


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Well said!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Dave, nice post.

There's room for you in this Joe, Matt, Mike spoon line; come join us you sexy man..


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Dave, nice post.
> 
> There's room for you in this Joe, Matt, Mike spoon line; come join us you sexy man..


:r HEEHEE


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That was a fine post Dave,one we should all be reminded of at times. I think you are a much deeper person than any of us give you credit for.Thanks for being you.





You are one of the many reasons I love this place and it's people...I hope I can do the same for someone.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice post, Dave. I'm glad to have found such a close and unique brotherhood.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

That was an excellent and very needed post. I have noticed in the short time I have been on here only a few occurances of ill will, but we should shoot for none. People will always see some things differently-it's tolerance of others that promotes brotherhood. :sl


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice Post.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

well said!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice post. I know i've already met a lot of cool people here so far and i'm sure many to come. It's good to part of CS!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave, very well put and I hope everybody is *listening* and not just nodding their heads......


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:tpd:* 's*


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

As we used to say in the old days...Right-on brother!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Dave,

I agree with what you said and also think that smoking cigars is about relaxing and enjoyment which is why I joined. Thanks for getting the message out. 

Scottie


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

All I know is that I am here for the cigars. I like to talk, think & learn about them and occasionally meet up with some fellow BOTL's and smoke. As to the other :BS that goes on here I really try to ignore.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Dave,

Good post - nice thoughts - but, this is one of those where it seems that there must be something going somewhere between a couple of members that I must have missed. 

Hopefully, everything will work out.

One thing about having a disagreement with someone that lives in cyberspace, you won't run into them in the grocery store. It should be pretty easy to keep any sort of diagreement from getting too personal or too mean to ignore.

Like the man said - take a break, smoke a good one, and stay away from the post of the one that offended you for a little bit.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

well stated by Klugs & others
"can't we all just get along"


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I think, hopefully, that I missed this one. I have been too busy smoking tasty cigars and trying out some new pipe tobacco that ShawnP turned me on to. 

Hope everything works out and that all concerned parties sort out whatever needs sorting.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Very true Dave. 

I just read the thread this morning and it sucks ass when something like that happens. There is a lot of misinterpretation that can (and does) occur when discussing topics that are definitely better discussed in person so inflection and expressions come into play. I hope both come back.

Well said bro

~Mark


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

joed said:


> Dave,
> 
> * Good post - nice thoughts - but, this is one of those where it seems that there must be something going somewhere between a couple of members that I must have missed.
> *
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Hear, hear!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree; thanks Dave. I've been on many forums in the past where there was just too much BS and not enough good will to go around. I've got a feeling I'll be on here for a long time! I hope the same for all the new friends I've made in the last month.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> We found this place in our quest for cigar knowledge. Pretty cool. Information and knowledge we could never hope to gain by ourselves. This sharing creates the bonds of brotherhood. (Sisterhood as well) Cigars are our common bond but much more than cigars take place here.. We are all very different people with very different lives. Respecting each others uniqueness while sharing ourselves beyond cigars here is the true test of Brotherhood.
> 
> Brotherhood means feeling bad occasionally when we "go to far". Those with the right spirit make amen's in their own way and we move on. Brotherhood means not always saying what you would like to say due to a concern for others. Brotherhood is giving of ourselves without expectation of gain but because it benefits others or the community.
> 
> ...


This should be a must-read post for anyone who wants to participate here in Club Stogie.

There are plenty of other blogs out there to rant about politics.

We came to this one for our love of cigars! Lets keep it that way!

:u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That's why you're "The Man", Dave.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Well stated, Dave. This *is* a Brotherhood/Sisterhood.

We can disagree and it can even get ugly but in the end a true "gorilla" settles it in a dignified manner and with respect. If you can't treat people with respect in the end (even in heated debate) then you don't belong here and you can get the hell out now. :bx

There.... I feel better.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Dave!!

Really sums thing up.


----------



## MaverickAPhiT (Apr 3, 2006)

Well said.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Excellent post. Should be required reading...


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dave... Spot-on!!!

I doubt whether a one of us hasn't posted something that we regretted later (I speak from experience). But the non-judgemental spirit of CS continues to prevail!


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

Kudos.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Even my wife feels welcome here!!!:r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

This needs to go up there with the stickies. NICE post Dave... Its true!
Scott


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Dave, very well put and I hope everybody is *listening* and not just nodding their heads......


OMG! That was very 7th grade angry teacher. I cant tell you how many times i've heard that. 
I cant wait for recess so i cant go hit up the monkey bars and light up this padron. :w


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

YAY! My first double post! and the obligatory follow up explanation!

WOO HOO!


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> This needs to go up there with the stickies. NICE post Dave... Its true!
> Scott


I agree, great post!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

aphexacid said:


> OMG! That was very 7th grade angry teacher. I cant tell you how many times i've heard that.
> I cant wait for recess so i cant go hit up the monkey bars and light up this padron. :w


so Sorry if you think my post is meant to lecture, but as to you...Methinks someone doesn't get it.......but by all means, keep on trolling in this thread,:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Carlos, Is that you?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

aphexacid said:


> OMG! That was very 7th grade angry teacher. I cant tell you how many times i've heard that.
> I cant wait for recess so i cant go hit up the monkey bars and light up this padron. :w


You probably heard it so many times because you WEREN'T LISTENING!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Carlos, Is that you?


Peter that's the funnist chit I have read all day.

CBF:w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Peter that's the funnist chit I have read all day.
> 
> CBF:w


Too much bad stuff happenin'. Gotta lighten things up here.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Aman. Well said *BROTHER* well said. The love is truly felt. I think its time to send a bomb. (thats how u makeme feel) Glad to have meet you


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dave, you have a rare talent for finding the right cigar and the right words.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree. Leave it to a guy with a three bedroom humidor to bring it all back to the cigars!

I don't have any problem at all with a robust discussion from different perspectives, even when I heartily disagree with some of them, but if it begins to really eat at heart of what the board is for, to wit: great sticks of hand-rolled, rich tobacco, enjoyed at leisure and with appreciation, I think we can all find some common ground if we look hard enough. Tempers will inevitably flare, but I'm really hoping these two fogies will reconsider their decision to deprive us of their company. 

One of the things I have found most fascinating since I began enjoying the hobby a year or so ago is the fact you can sit down in a sitting room in a cigar store and hear a lot of highly intelligent, informed and passionate discussion. I have to think that as a group, cigar smokers are more engaged and just plain smarter than the public at large.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You probably heard it so many times because you WEREN'T LISTENING!


back in the 7th grade tom here used to crack poor 12 year old hockey forwards in the mouth for not listening

now everything is just so much more civil


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well said ! ...
this is the ONLY web type board i spend time on, Great place to be,
And it's the people here who make it that way.


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

Well now, you see. i WAS just joking. some people are too quick to jump the gun like theyre being attacked. Its difficult to convey you're thoughts in text form. I understand that and thats why i'm not going to jump back with an arguement of my own.

But i did really mean it as a joke as in i was always being told that in school.

We all need to chill a little bit :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

aphexacid said:


> Well now, you see. i WAS just joking. some people are too quick to jump the gun like theyre being attacked. Its difficult to convey you're thoughts in text form. I understand that and thats why i'm not going to jump back with an arguement of my own.
> 
> But i did really mean it as a joke as in i was always being told that in school.
> 
> We all need to chill a little bit :w


You are right that sometimes the written word is perceived much differently than intended. If I was quick to jump the gun, I apologize. Taking my chill-pill as we speak.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

aphexacid said:


> Well now, you see. i WAS just joking. some people are too quick to jump the gun like theyre being attacked. Its difficult to convey you're thoughts in text form. I understand that and thats why i'm not going to jump back with an arguement of my own.
> 
> But i did really mean it as a joke as in i was always being told that in school.
> 
> We all need to chill a little bit :w


it is difficult to convey our thoughts in writing sometimes, that something to keep in mind when we read the posts here, and also when we write our posts so that people don't misconstrue our meanings.For me, I'll try to "chill" a little more in the future


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

just remember...W.W.P.D....What Would Patton DO?


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

I might be over-stepping here since I am new, but this is what I think.

I am a long time message board lurker, I usually get the information I am looking for and leave rather than interacting with the regular board residents. The reason I felt comfortable starting to contribute here is that people at Club Stogie are gentle with new people, and are generous with information, and make you feel comfortable sharing what you know even if it has been covered before and/or is blatantly wrong. It’s sort of like a family in that way and I hope that won’t change. 

It’s OK for people to disagree. It’s OK for people to get pissed at each other. There are a lot of divisive issues that people feel very strongly about. It’s OK to talk about them. It’s OK to argue about them. I think it’s actually beneficial to argue about these things. You’ll never learn or grow if you only hear your own argument over and over again. 

The thing about family (and if we call our selves Brother and Sister, that’s sort of what we think we are here) is that after you disagree or argue or have a falling out, you get over it, talk about new things, you even find *new* things to argue about. It’s what I think life is all about. Not demanding that other people change their way of thinking (they won’t) but demanding that you find a way to live with your differences.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Dave, as usual an excellent post on what we're really about. Since signing on to CS, despite all the political differences, whether you're on the right or left, whether you're for Bush or against, it is a community based on sharing, support and the love of cigars. I've not been involved on any boards before, but CS to me through the mutual love of cigars has shown me much more than just understanding this common enjoyment of cigars.

To me, CS has also been a relevation about just what people are really all about. It doesn't matter what your religion, politics, race, age or gender, it's simply that people are basically giving, supportive and caring towards one another when given just some basic and mutual understanding. Cigars are only the vehicle by which we show our generosity and caring natures. It is important that we remember how much sharing and inherent goodness there is in all of us. That is our potential and I think everyday, many in CS share and show this to all of us. That's what I think is the fundamental foundation that keeps us together and CS trucking.....


Davis


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

Beautiful. Easily squashed. This is why i think that this place is more than just a place to talk about cigars.

:al heres one for you guys! cheers! :al


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

:dr


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Too early in the morning to be looking at that.


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Very well said. 

I don't post that often but I usually visit several times a day. Based on many of the other boards that I visit on a regular basis, this one is by far the most civil, helpful and has much less bickering and arguing than you see elsewhere. I may stick around a while.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

aphexacid said:


> :al heres one for you guys! cheers! :al


Right back atcha! :al


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i read it twice  brilliant translation of the general vibe here at CS.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Hear Hear, Klugs.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! What an awesome post. You hit the nail right on the head. I have gained so much knowlege on this website, I have bumped heads with a couple of folks as well. Even in the closest families, there will be conflict. But loving families always overcome and get straight with one another. 

I hope to continue to build a brother/sister hood on this website. I find I am recently looking for more ways to contribute to the site. 

I wish there was a way we could have a yearly convention or something so EVERYONE could get together in person. I think that would make us grow even closer.

Ok I am getting teary eyed now.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have to admit I could have done without that visual.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Excellent Post. Very True!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome heartfelt post!!

I fell in love with this place in my short time here and enjoy soaking up all the knowledge everyone is so willing to share. Hope I can contibute even just a bit in return.

- Aladdin Sane


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Very well said, Brotherhood is a way of life in my Family! My Family and myself live by it everyday, along with many others around the country that we know very well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Amen Klugs...


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

to the op: amen, truly, verily

amazingly civil considering the dynamics, I'm very thankful and hopeful for CS


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Klugs...just saw your original posting today. You nailed it! Even in the best of relationships there will be some friction on occasion. Quite often, that conflict leads to stronger bonds. All of us need to not take our self so seriously and understand that we all come here for a couple reasons...1) to learn/discuss the subject of cigars; and 2) to enjoy the discussions on the various forums. 

If I wanted conflict, all I have to do is leave my towel on the floor in the bathroom! Mrs. Squid would give me enough "conflict" to last an entire year!

It's unnecessary for any of us to take this all too seriously.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Can I ge a witness hey....


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I was the first one originally to post in this thread back in Aug. .....I had only been here 2 months at that time...now I have been here *6 mos*!!.... And I understand the post much much more!....and appreciate it! I'm glad to be a part of this community...It's truly one of a kind.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Amen, and thanks to all the LLG's that have made this place great over the years.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Amen Klugs...


:tpd: Ditto


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm thankful for this community; for the civility to be sure, considering the unchecked egos and lack of kindness I encountered on the other cigar board I frequented before CS - but moreover for the genuine kindness and spirit of true community here.

This place is worthy of not only our participation, but our support. I intend to do a lot of both in 2007 and beyond.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I remebered Dave's wise words when I saw this bump up today. Then, reading through the posts, I had forgotten what the backgroud for it was. Beyond just stating a view point, it was meant to heal (at least in my reading of it). I think at the time, it helped, both parties came back and started hanging on their branches again. Sadly it seems one of the two parties involved has taken, and is still on quite an extended break (since 10-10-06).

It's sad to lose any member of the Jungle, but it hurts that much worse when they are not only a major contributor of some of the finest posts here, but a FRIEND.

Sean and Annie, you are truly missed, and I hope you find your way back to us soon.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I just read this for the first time...well said, and I am sure this can be applied in many areas of life. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

This was a very good post to bring back into the daylight. Well said Dave...Thanks!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

As someone who irked a few gorillas at one point, I applaud you Dave. Hopefully they smoked some fine sticks and might even read my posts now.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Words to live by.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Words to live by.


I am glad you brought this thread up since it was before my time. Good read :ss


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

words of wisdom....nicely said


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I've only been here for a little over a month and I couldn't agree more. This is a great forum and I'm glad to be a small part of it!! *THANK YOU* to all the mods and fellow members who make Club Stogie such a great place!!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I am glad you brought this thread up since it was before my time. Good read :ss


I demand the return of the young lady in the blue thong, in your sig before this one.

Alternatively, I will settle for her name and telephone number...

This thread should be bumped up the first of every month, it is that good. No one should miss it.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I demand the return of the young lady in the blue thong, in your sig before this one.
> 
> Alternatively, I will settle for her name and telephone number...
> 
> This thread should be bumped up the first of every month, it is that good. No one should miss it.


Yeah, I really like that one, but being I have a latina wife she was not too pleased :r Maybe down the road I will slip it in again.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Real talk Klugs, real talk..(compliment, if ya didn't know)


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia (Dec 12, 2006)

That is so damn well said. I`ve been a member at Cs for a short while, but the way i have been treated her is awsome. I am glad to have found this place and all the people here.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Preach! One of the things that sold me on this forum is its high level of class most of the time. And no, class doesn't mean snobbery, it means treating others with respect and making them feel comfortable around you. While -- contrary to PC belief -- no one has the right not to be offended in this world, why offend unnecessarily? It's this example of class that made me want to be part of CS. As it's been mentioned already in this thread, there are plenty of other forums to do that if you care to.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Well said. As trite as it may seem in many ways it that old golden rule. For the most part I think that rule is deeply ingrained in the culture of the board and it shows in all the generousity both of things and of spirit that occur on a daily basis here.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I'm thankful for this community; for the civility to be sure, considering the unchecked egos and lack of kindness I encountered on the other cigar board I frequented before CS - but moreover for the genuine kindness and spirit of true community here.
> 
> This place is worthy of not only our participation, but our support. I intend to do a lot of both in 2007 and beyond.


Your post may be only a couple of sentences in length, but it says a lot.

I've only been here a couple of weeks after spending a good deal of time at ASC. 95% of the folks there are genuinely good people, but between the other 5% and 3 or 4 trolls who seemed to have taken up residence there, it ceased to be enjoyable. This group is truly refreshing.:2 :ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Very will spoken like a true gorilla, everyone makes it *what it is*


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm new here. But it is clear you have great DNA here. I hope to contribute when/where I can.


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

Just started visiting CS, but I can already see the truth in what was said. I hope that as I spend more time with you guys/gals I'll be able to add a little to the group.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> lil pleasant place
> 
> this is an amazing place (few and hard to come by these days).
> 
> ...


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i know this is sticky status, but we all need a reminder once in a while. thanks, klugs.


----------



## Radagascar (Jul 10, 2007)

That definitely stood out to me when I first started lurking these boards. I normally visit over a dozen forums and this is by far the "most civil".


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Vert true about the remarkable civility here. I belong to a Harley forum where there is at least one death threat a week.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

I've only been a member of this group for 6 months or so, and although I've smoked a pipe for a good number of years, I've still learned a lot from other member's experiences.

Smoked handmade cigars for only about a year and if I had have had to depend on the usenet for any information, I would still be waiting for the flames to go out. I don't mean to imply everyone in alt.smoking.cigars is some kind of a creep waiting to pounch on any unfamiliar poster, but if a new smoker wants any help over there, they have to pay their dues so to speak.

The civility here is truly refreshing and posters like Da Klugs are really a true asset to the forum, and the time and effort such members put into there posts have, I'm sure, helped more new smokers than they will ever realize.:tu

F. Prefect


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

My wife thinks this is insane. People send you cigars, people who don't even know you? I say yep, and I send stogies out as well to people I don't know, now I know them. Today I recieve 3 c's, and one NC from the make a wish, she thinks its great, but can't imagine why people do it. I tell her, and my friends about the amazing people here, and the cyber friendships people form, she thinks it is great, as do I.
I am in fact smokin a very nice party hanana sent from one of those peeps.
It really gives one a warm feeling about PEOPLE in general. Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wigg said:


> My wife thinks this is insane. People send you cigars, people who don't even know you? I say yep, and I send stogies out as well to people I don't know, now I know them. Today I recieve 3 c's, and one NC from the make a wish, she thinks its great, but can't imagine why people do it. I tell her, and my friends about the amazing people here, and the cyber friendships people form, she thinks it is great, as do I.
> I am in fact smokin a very nice party hanana sent from one of those peeps.
> It really gives one a warm feeling about PEOPLE in general. Glad to be a part of it.


Try to make a herf or two,you'll see these are much more then cyber friendships


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

Agreed, Well said Dave.:2


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I went to my first Herf this past weekend.

People thought I was nuts traveling a total 300 miles to spend some time with people I had never met.

I had a great time sharing with guys just like me. They had the same feeling about stogies and life in general.

I have found a brotherhood alive and well here at Club Stogie!*:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I know the feeling,I've driven 570mi one way to herf


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We meet locally in Stumptown pretty regularly now. I have flown to Cali and made sure my trip to Chi-Town had a herf on the itinerary. This summer, SoCal is on the calendar and in the fall, I am looking up the Boston area crew to do it again. There is few things better than herfin' with your friends.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That's brotherhood at it's finest!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I've flown 2500 miles one way just for a (Shack) herf. And I will do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I've flown 2500 miles one way just for a (Shack) herf. And I will do it again in a heartbeat.


PDX is close...:ss


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I once walked up hill five miles each way to a herf! In the snow!!!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Dude! Both ways!! You are the Dude!!!:r


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I once walked up hill five miles each way to a herf! In the snow!!!:ss


It must have been where my Dad went to to school!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

This thread is a sticky for a reason. Let's try and keep it on topic.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

pnoon said:


> This thread is a sticky for a reason. Let's try and keep it on topic.


Sorry Peter just having some fun, done!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I must say that the new friends I have found here at CS are truly special!
Not only do we share a love of the leaf, but so many other hobbies and things that go beyond CS. It really is a great place. Hopefully as I spend more time here I will be able to reach out farther to meet some of my SoCal brothers and members in other states. :tu

Derek, It sure would be cool to have a high NorCal herf and tour the Sierra Nevada brewery! :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> I must say that the new friends I have found here at CS are truly special!
> Not only do we share a love of the leaf, but so many other hobbies and things that go beyond CS. It really is a great place. Hopefully as I spend more time here I will be able to reach out farther to meet some of my SoCal brothers and members in other states. :tu
> 
> Derek, It sure would be cool to have a high NorCal herf and tour the Sierra Nevada brewery! :ss


Anytime, Brother!!!

That goes for any gorilla out there!!!

Darrell with small double ll's


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I've flown 2500 miles one way just for a (Shack) herf. And I will do it again in a heartbeat.


Meet you there, Peter! :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I joined ClubStogie for cigars. I stayed because of the friendship I cultivated here.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I went to my first Herf this past weekend. *
> 
> *People thought I was nuts traveling a total 300 miles to spend some time with people I had never met.*
> 
> ...


:ss Yep, people get confused why we box up hundreds of dollars worth of stuff and just pop it in the mail to people we don't know. But nobody here is confused. This place makes me feel like :chk.


----------



## mschflbn (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey there everybody. I'm a noob to the board and just thought I'd drop in to say hi! I've only been smoking about a year and a half, so I'm still new to the hobby. Does anybody have a good list of 5 or 6 cigars that are their favorites that I should try? Thanks a lot guys! Sorry if this is in the wrong board post.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Ratters said:


> :ss Yep, people get confused why we box up hundreds of dollars worth of stuff and just pop it in the mail to people we don't know. But nobody here is confused. This place makes me feel like :chk.


Absolute truth, until you've felt both sides of the generosity of this group, you will just never get it.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

mschflbn said:


> Hey there everybody. I'm a noob to the board and just thought I'd drop in to say hi! I've only been smoking about a year and a half, so I'm still new to the hobby. Does anybody have a good list of 5 or 6 cigars that are their favorites that I should try? Thanks a lot guys! Sorry if this is in the wrong board post.


Start out by going to the New Gorilla Forum and telling us a little about yourself, if you haven't already. Also, some research in the All Cigar Lounge will help. Post in there and tell everyone what kinds of smokes you like, Conn. wrapper, maduros, corojo, etc. Go from there.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Today is my one-month anniversary for joining Club Stogie!!!

A month ago I was lurking and decided to take the plunge into the Jungle.

I didn't know what would happen or who I might meet. I was a frightened little noob. I thought I'll chat a little, maybe. See what information I could gain about cigars. Maybe share some of my inexperience.

I had no idea!!!

Immediately I was welcomed!!! I was invited to my first Herf. My friends and relatives thought I had gone off the deep end (jury's still out on that one) because I was going to meet up with strange gorillas. I have to admit I had some trepidation. My fellow BOTL welcomed me, smothered me in stogies, hydrometers, coolidors and other Jungle Survival gear!

I had about 10 cigars a month ago in my humi, and today I am close to 100 sticks and more on the way! 

I have gained my first bananas, my first reputations, my first trader points, and my RG is making my wife proud.:r

I provided my first contest and in the same week won a contest (thanks Ryan for playing and Jon for the Anejo).:tu

I have been fortunate enough to meet many of my NorCal Gorillas and I am planning on meeting many more soon, especially my Mean Brother Darrell.:r

The generosity and friendliness of the members of the CS Jungle is overwhelming. 

This past month has been a great experience and I can only guess what the next month may bring (maybe my first bomb - I hope not).

Thank you for making me feel like a true member of the CS Jungle!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Feels good, doesn't it.
You've been on the receiving end of the PIF philosophy here at CS.
Join the rest of us now on the giving end and enjoy an even better feeling.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Feels good, doesn't it.
> You've been on the receiving end of the PIF philosophy here at CS.
> Join the rest of us now on the giving end and enjoy an even better feeling.


You know it!!!

I signed up on the PIF thread just the other day and Bobarian got me involved sending care packages to the troops!!!:tu


----------



## mtnman36 (Aug 2, 2007)

way to go


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

As someone new to the site I have experienced nothing but good things. This is a great site and and thanks for the great welcome from all.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

mhillsing23 said:


> Thanks for the post. I completely agree, this place is wonderful. It really is amazing to me how well everyone here gets along, unlike so many other forums that I frequent.


Am a new guy to this site and that was a great message. Well said! Look forward to reading and learning more with my b/sotLEAF!
Ylo2na


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dave
Well said. 
Thanks for the fine words of wisdom. :tu


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

this is the same thing that I've found at this site, its like haveing 100 best friends that help you out and answer any questions you may have, I'll be on Club Stogie for a long time!:ss


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

Dave,
I'm a newbie... but after lurking for a little while and reading the posts, I know you speak truth. I hope to hang around here for a long time to come.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I've only been here about 4 days, and I love this place. This is the nicest bunch of guys on the net, especially to us newbs. Its funny my wife just walked in the room and asked me "If i was on that damn cigar site again".:r I am on here all day.


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

shvictor said:


> I've only been here about 4 days, and I love this place. This is the nicest bunch of guys on the net, especially to us newbs. Its funny my wife just walked in the room and asked me "If i was on that damn cigar site again".:r I am on here all day.


:tpd:

I am currently getting addicted to the site. Wife has caught me several times and all I can say is "*busted again*"


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks to CS and all the members for being here and helping educate everyone.

This is the best place to be with the best people.

cheers!


----------



## eneyman-cl (May 29, 2008)

CS is easily the best forum I have joined. The activity is very helpful and past discussions are full of useful info for a newbie to cigars like me.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> We found this place in our quest for cigar knowledge. Pretty cool. Information and knowledge we could never hope to gain by ourselves. This sharing creates the bonds of brotherhood. (Sisterhood as well) Cigars are our common bond but much more than cigars take place here.. We are all very different people with very different lives. Respecting each others uniqueness while sharing ourselves beyond cigars here is the true test of Brotherhood.
> 
> Brotherhood means feeling bad occasionally when we "go to far". Those with the right spirit make amen's in their own way and we move on. Brotherhood means not always saying what you would like to say due to a concern for others. Brotherhood is giving of ourselves without expectation of gain but because it benefits others or the community.
> 
> ...


Almost 2 years later...and it's still as true as ever!

I think I'm gonna like it here!:ss


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

That is verry true, im in the Army and currently in Iraq and when i log on i do so to come to club stogie to relax and i can do that with all the fellow Gorillas here. This is defenetly the best and moust relaxing plase to go to. And the people wel ferget about it.:ss a home away from home.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

This place is great! I have learned so much so far.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

definitely the friendliest and most welcoming forum i have ever been a member of. i mean, come on, what other messageboard has members that send each other surprise packages of cigars on a pretty much daily basis? i think i'm going to like it here


----------



## streiker (Feb 18, 2008)

:tuExcellent!!!!! Well stated, a true cigar connoseur!!!!

Streiker


----------



## outlawhendrix (Jul 20, 2008)

I can say i have never belonged to a forum or blog or anything of the sort before. This is the first site i have a membership to and im very pleased at the group and everyone being so welcoming. It's nice to be able to share my opinions on cigars and not have anyone tell me im wrong or that im too new to cigars to have an opinion. Ive already learned alot and hope to be able to learn even more.:ss


----------



## blindsmoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, CS takes this smoking brotherhood to a new level. Well said.


----------



## bsslack (Jun 13, 2007)

I haven't been around in awhile, But it sounds GOOD!

Nicely Put, Sir.







Cheers!


slack


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been on other non cigar boards where when you post the sound of crickets inevitably follow. On the other hand I have been humbled by how out of their way people go to help out here. 

It is amazing the leaps and bounds I have made in a relatively short period of time here. I daresay this club is a credit and terrific resource to this wonderful hobby of ours.


----------

